# W: Tyranids H: Razorback Turrets, SM, Daemons, DE, Pro Ptd



## whitedevil (Oct 30, 2013)

New to this forum but feel free to look me up at bartertown.com for trade references under the same user name.

*WANT*:

*Tyranids*
*New Models* (Preferably unassembled/unpainted, but will take almost any condition)

Trades will be done using the following priorities: 

High Priority:
Flying Hive Tyrant
Tervigon

Medium Priority:
Hive Guard
Zoanthropes
Termagants
Biovore
Gargoyles
Carnifex

Low Priority:
Warriors
Hormagaunts
Lictors
Rippers
Genestealers

*Also any bits you may have*

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*HAVE*:

(Pics of Pro Painted models provided on request)

*Battlefoam*

$50 Gift Card

KR MULTICASE:

NEW Skirmish Case (http://i536.photobucket.com/albums/ff322/WhiteDevilXXX/scrimishcase.png) $39.92 Retail

CHAOS DAEMONS:

Inquisitor Scale Unbound Daemon Host (Very Rare model. Base Coated. Was going to use as Lord of Change (http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy3/MarcoSkoll/Image01280001.jpg)
16x Pro Painted Bloodletters (Metal Axe Version, much cooler imo)
10x Pro Painted Horrors
6x Pro Painted Blood Crushers (Chaos Space Marine riders w/ power fists, various weapons, can be counts as thunder wolves for the marines below)
28 or so Converted/Painted Dryads I was using for Slaanesh/Tzeentch type Daemons (pics provided upon request)

Dark Eldar:

8-10x Sprues of Previous Editions Kabalite Warriors
3x Metal Kabalite Warrior with Dark Lance
1x Dark Lance Bit (metal)

SPACE MARINES: 

30 or so Pro Painted, Converted Marines (My own Red Templars Chapter. Very nice conversions out of chaos warrior, BA, SW, bits. 6x Plasma, 6x Lascannons, 5x Sergeants with Power Fists)

Older Model Rhino (Pro Painted)

4X Assembled Assault Cannon Turrets from PuppetsWar (http://puppetswar.eu/product.php?id_product=38)
4x Assembled Razorback Turrets http://i.ebayimg.com/t/40K-SM-Land-...tS/$T2eC16J,!zcE9s4g0ur5BSBVtRsgNw~~60_35.JPG) 

Misc:

IG Heavy Weapon Bits
Metal Warhammer Egrimm Van Horstmann on Dragon (missing wings)
Wood Elf Dryad bits
Fantasy zombie/skeleton bits


----------

